
How to Memorize a Deck of Cards - bookofjoe
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/eGmpH7WuyDRmGJ4HF/memorizing-a-deck-of-cards
======
philipswood
This would be a lot faster and simpler using memory techniques... Though I
doubt that doing this would be improving focus.

